# Contador de 30 a 0 con el 74192.



## kirkhammett (Ene 27, 2009)

Hola compañeros necessito realizar el diseño digital de un descontador que empiece en 30 y 
se vaya decrementando hasta llegar a 0, si esto ocurre se debe 
activar  un  zumbador  y  pararse.  Dispondremos  de  un  pulsador 
para volver a iniciar la cuenta en “30” (reiniciar) y el otro (paro/
marcha) para parar la cuenta y continuarla.
Tengo el diseño echo en el Worckbench pero solo desciende del 30 al 20 me podrias decir kual es el fallo? 
Y donde se conectarian los pulsadores?

Se agradecerá cualkier sugerencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2009)

La *"carga"* del valor 30 (Inicio de la cuenta) la efectúas con las de pre-selección y el pin *"Preset"* enviando el valor binario equivalente a 30 a los contadores.

La detección del "0" la puedes hacer con compuertas, cuando los 5 bit´están en "0" la salida es 0, al tener esta configuración activas tu zumbador

Obviamente tus contadores deben estar configurados para cuenta "Dawn"


----------



## luzon (Feb 11, 2010)

alfinal como quedo confeccionado el circuito me lo podrias pasar


----------



## barrios1 (Ene 5, 2014)

ayuda con el circuito cuando lo e harmado en el protoboar el conteo se saltea el circuito solo deveria contar de 0-45 eso si lo cumple pero el conteo se aloca cunado le llega la señal


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2014)

barrios1 dijo:


> ayuda con el circuito cuando lo e harmado en el protoboar el conteo se saltea el circuito solo deveria contar de 0-45 eso si lo cumple pero el conteo se aloca cunado le llega la señal



Comprime tu simulación con WINZip o WINRaR y la subes al Foro


----------



## barrios1 (Ene 5, 2014)

este es la simulación esta en proteus te agradezco la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 5, 2014)

Hola barrios1

Como ya se ha mencionado en varias ocasiones:
Cuando se utilizan botones, interruptores o conmutadores mecánicos estos dispositivos generan ruidos electromagnéticos que afectan nuestros circuitos. Estos ruidos son provocados por los rebotes de esos dispositivos.

Por lo tanto hay que agregar un circuito nombrado Debounce (eliminador de rebote).

El circuito que puedes agregar al tuyo es el que aparece en la imagen adjunta.
Nota que la compuerta, en este caso un inversor, debe tener la característica denominada *Schmitt Trigger* para que haga el efecto debounce.
Nota también que cambiará la lógica.
Esto es: en tu circuito, *cuando sueltas* el botón cuenta +1 o –1 según el que se utilice. 
Al agregar el inversor *Schmitt Trigger* esto cambiará: *cuando presionas* el botón cuenta +1 o –1 según el que se utilice.
Si esto último te sigue sirviendo, adelante; si no, tendrás que agregar 2 inversores en “serie” o en cascada, uno enseguida del otro.

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## barrios1 (Ene 5, 2014)

hola bueno en la simulacion puse los pulsadores per en realidad estoy trabajando en el montaje con un emisor -  receptor infrarrojo  del cual saco los pulsos y para rectificar los pulso utilizo la cd4093 el cual es un NAND schmitt-trigger


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 5, 2014)

Hola barrios1

Fíjate:
Hablas de un problema que tiene tu diseño el cual subiste comprimido en tu mensaje #6.

Qué supones Tú que se te puede aconsejar ???
Basándonos por supuesto en aquel circuito que adjuntaste.

Entonces los mensajes #6 y #7 son irrelevantes, sobran, no sirven para nada como consecuencia de lo que mencionas en tu mensaje #8.

Adjunta, *¡EXACTO!* el diseño que estás utilizando, el cual te da problemas.
De otra forma estaremos adivinando.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Ene 6, 2014)

Buenos Dias
barrios1, despúes de ver tu diseño, no tengo del todo claro cuál es tu problema.

Me he tomado la libertad de hacer algún pequeño cambio en el mismo  espero que no te moleste.

Lo he simplificado un poco pero funcionalmente creo que hace lo que pretendias, ahora la palabra "FULL" aparece cuando la cuenta llega a 45.




Sal U2


----------



## barrios1 (Ene 11, 2014)

bueno gracias MrCarlos y a miguelus por la ayuda bueno en el circuito de la simulación no pude poner exactamente el circuito realmente armado ya que los pulsadores los cambie por las señales de una ldr. bueno gracias igualmente si logre arreglar la entada de los pulsos.


----------



## rogerro (May 17, 2015)

¿Qué tal? Implementé este circuito con el 74192 y me funciona de la manera correcta, cuenta de 16-44 y se cicla.
El problema es que al reconectar la fuente, no me inicia siempre en 16.
Intenté hacer un arreglo con un capacitor y resistencia pero sigue igual. Ayuda por favor.

Anexo foto de proteus.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2015)

Hola rogerro

Pues un contador que ciclea de 16 a 44 debe iniciar, al conectar la fuente de alimentación, en 16. .  . O no ?? 
O di en qué número quieres que inicie.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rogerro (May 17, 2015)

Si Carlos. Al llegar al 44 pasa al 16, pero al momento de desconectar la fuente y volverla a conectar, empieza a veces en dos, a veces en 16, a veces en cero.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2015)

Hola rogerro

Seguramente eso que ocurre con tu diseño al armarlo en la realidad.
O ocurre también al simularlo ??.

Dices que ya has probado agregando una resistencia y un capacitor pero no mencionas dónde conectaste esos componentes.
Supongo que a la entrada PL de los 74LS192. Pero ahí tienes la salida de la compuerta NAND de 3 entradas que se mira en tu circuito.

Te voy a sugerir algo. A ver si funciona.
Desconecta la salida de la compuerta NAND.
Agrega una compuerta AND de 2 entradas. Ejem: 74LS08.
La salida de esta nueva AND conéctala a las entradas PL de los 74LS192.
Una de sus entradas conéctala a la salida de la compuerta NAND.
A la otra entrada de la Compuerta AND conecta una resistencia hacia el VCC y un capacitor hacia tierra (Masa GND).
La resistencia digamos de un valor de 10K
El capacitor digamos de 100uF.

Espero te funcione.

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rogerro (May 17, 2015)

exactamente eso habia hecho con la and solo que con valores de 220 uf y resistencia de 330 ohms, probe resistencia de 1k , , capacitores mas pequenios y mas grandes y solo a veces lo que ocurria es que se mostraba el 16 (valor con el que quiero que empieze) pero por un segundo o menos y despues salia el 02 y empezaba a contar. si todo esto es en un protoboard :/ estoy bien frustrado jajaja tengo mucho con este proyecto.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2015)

Hola rogerro

Hay que tener algo en consideración con ese tipo de circuitos llamado normalmente RC.
Si conectas, desconectas frecuentemente la fuente de alimentación el efecto será nulo; esto es no funcionará.
Ten en cuenta que el capacitor debe estar descargado para que haga el efecto de conectar a tierra (MASA, GND) la entrada de la compuerta AND por un instante definido por la constante de tiempo RC.

Has un experimento.
Preferentemente agrega un interruptor para conectar la fuente de alimentación a tu circuito. Para evitar que estés conectándola con alambritos.

Efectúa esta secuencia:
Pon en Off el interruptor.
Con un trozo de alambre, pon en corto el capacitor por unos segundos.
Quita el corto del capacitor.
Pon en On el interruptor.
Inicia en 16 siempre que sigues está secuencia ?????.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rogerro (May 18, 2015)

no me ha funcionado :/ y esta raro porque unos companeros tienen la misma logica y con ellos si funciona solo a mi y a un companero nos hace lo mismo, ya cambie los ttl, cheque continuidad, y nada



ya me funciono muchas gracaias


----------



## MrCarlos (May 18, 2015)

Hola rogerro

Y cuál fue la solución ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rogerro (May 18, 2015)

pues en este caso, utilize los 74190 y me funciono correctamente, muchas gracias carlos por la ayuda .


----------

